# Estepona Restaurants.



## KEN WEBSTER (Feb 17, 2008)

We shall shortly be going to the Marriott Playa Andaluza in Estepona,and would welcome any advice about restaurants in the surrounding area.
Many thanks.


----------



## silvib (Feb 17, 2008)

I haven't been in Estepona for years, so can't recommend anywhere, but a good rule of thumb which worked well for us during many years of living in Spain, especially when staying in a coastal touristic environment was, eat where the locals eat.  There should be good, everyday eating places offering the hearty 'menu del dia', as well as the rustic restaurants on the outskirts, every area has them.
As I'm sure you'll already know (most English people are familiar with the Spanish meal times) - watch for the locals at good restaurants arriving about 2 p.m. for lunch and from about 9  for dinner.


----------



## X-ring (Mar 3, 2008)

KEN WEBSTER said:


> We shall shortly be going to ... Estepona,and would welcome any advice about restaurants in the surrounding area.



Hi Ken,

We'll be at the Macdonald Villacana Resort near Estepona in October - let us know what you find!

TIA


----------



## Conan (Mar 4, 2008)

I feel like a world traveller - - I've stayed at MacDonald Villacana and I've eaten in Estepona.

MacDonald Villacana is lovely -- whitewashed walls and flowers everywhere.  Most visitors in season are British, which is fine as long as you avoid the restaurant on the property.  It serves UK standard fare and may be the only restaurant in Spain where the dinner hour starts so early.

We ate and returned later in the week to eat again in Estepona harbor at Restaurant La Escollera.   Very informal, not on the main drag of waterfront restaurants but around the corner on the commercial end of the pier.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Order the house salad to start, and after that it's big fish and little fish of all sorts, fresh caught and simply prepared.


----------

